# Any good spots in or around Wildwood?



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm a new member, and this is my first post. I'll be down in wildwood at the end of the month and was wondering if anyone could help with info on what is biting and where.


----------



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

On Rio Grande Ave as you come into town is a Bait and Tackle called No Bones. Its near the Boat House Restraunt. Stop into No Bones and talk to Fred there. He will send you in the right direction.

Good luck.


----------

